# Metrolink timetable change on San Bernardino Line



## Superliner Diner (Jun 24, 2003)

*SAN BERNARDINO LINE SCHEDULES CHANGE ON MONDAY, JUNE 30*

Dear San Bernardino and Riverside Line Passengers:

Beginning Monday June 30, San Bernardino Line schedules will change. The completion of new platforms at Montclair and Covina will allow all trains -- with the exception of train 325 -- to make all intermediate stops. Train 325 will be able to make all stops upon completion of additional platforms at Claremont and Pomona.

Only trains on the San Bernardino Line will experience schedule changes. Train schedules for all other lines remain in effect until October 27, 2003. The changes are summarized below. A copy of the new weekday schedule is included on the back of this update.

Monday – Friday Schedule

TO LOS ANGELES

At the Rancho Cucamonga Station, only train 329 will stop at the North platform. All other westbound trains will stop at the South platform.

* Train 301 will depart 1 minute later from El Monte and Cal State LA Stations. All other arrival/departures remain the same.

Trains 303, 305, 307, 309, 311, 313 and 319 will depart 1 - 3 minutes earlier from most stations between San Bernardino and Los Angeles.

* Train 317 will depart 1 minute earlier from Claremont and 1 minute later from El Monte and Cal State LA.

* Train 321 will depart up to 5 minutes earlier from San Bernardino and all intermediate stations, and will stop at ALL stations along the line.

* Train 323 will depart 1 minute earlier from Rialto and Fontana, and 1-5 minutes later from stations between Pomona and Los Angeles.

* Train 325 will depart 2-5 minutes earlier from stations between San Bernardino and Los Angeles, making a new stop at Montclair at 5:52 pm. Please note that train 325 will not stop at the Claremont and Pomona Stations until the completion of additional platforms.

* Train 327 will depart up to 15 minutes earlier from certain stations and will stop at ALL stations along the line.

* Train 329 will depart 1 - 5 minutes earlier, making a new stop at Montclair at 7:49 pm.

TO SAN BERNARDINO

* At the Rancho Cucamonga Station, trains 300, 306, 308, 314, 320, 324, 326 and 328 will stop at the North platform. All other eastbound trains will stop at the South platform.

* Train 300 will depart 1-5 minutes earlier from stations between Cal Stat LA and San Bernardino, and will make a new stop at Covina at 7:00 am and at Montclair at 7:21 am.

* All other trains will depart 1-5 minutes earlier or later from certain stations along the line. Please check the schedule on the back of this update for detailed information.


----------



## Lei (Aug 25, 2010)

Do the schedules change seasonally? seems to be less trains to claremont in august?


----------



## Trogdor (Aug 25, 2010)

You had to dig up a seven-year-old thread to ask the question?

Metrolink just cut back a lot of service due to budgetary constraints, which might explain your seeing less service.


----------

